# Banamine side effects



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

I never use Banamine more than three days in a row. Curious if anyone here has ever had serious side effects from its use on goats.


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

Banamine (FluMeglumine) - Vet prescription required. Anti-inflammatory that helps reduce fever, soothes irritation in the gastro-intestinal tract (gut) when diarrhea or other gut-related digestive illnesses occur, relieves pain and soreness associated with animal bites and other injuries. 
Use no more frequently than every 12 hours (stomach ulcers are possible) unless goat is close to dying and risk is worth taking. 
Dosage is 1 cc per 100 lbs. body weight IM, but can be used at a rate of 1/2 cc per 25-30 lbs body weight if necessary. 
A newborn kid with fever would receive an injection of no more than 2/10 cc IM. 
Keeps best in hot climates when refrigerated. Never be without this essential medication.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes our wether is hospitalized right now. They used it for more than three days I am almost positive. He had stones and had to wait for surgery because of getting rid of pneumonia. So yes needed pain med during that time.


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Yes our wether is hospitalized right now. They used it for more than three days I am almost positive. He had stones and had to wait for surgery because of getting rid of pneumonia. So yes needed pain med during that time.


No side effects from the Banamine?

note: I'm well acquainted with Banamine. Just interested in personal bad experiences anyone may have had. Thanks!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

No side effects. What have your bad experiences been with it? Would be helpful for us to know. Not all have had bad experiences so would be greatful if you'd share. Thank you


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry I had misread your post. Guess I shouldn't have posted earlier today.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Using for 3 days shouldn't be a problem, I have used it up to 4 days.

http://www.drugs.com/vet/banamine-injectable-solution.html


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I had to use it for a week on an alpaca. I did also do sulcrafate to coat the stomach since alpacas are prone to ulcers. No problems.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I used it for 2 weeks on a goat who had injured her shoulders and wouldn't walk. No side effects, no issues with the extended use. She was/is pregnant during use.


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I've not experienced any ill effects from Banamine,


----------

